# Bloated Cory



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

So, I just noticed one of my peppered corydoras is bloated and isn't moving around as much. It seems to only move if another fish approaches, it will move away from them and then lay on the bottom again. It's coloring is normal and it does not have clamped fins. I believe it is a female because it is larger than the others and generally has a rounder shape. Could she just be full of eggs or should I be concerned about disease? 
I will post a picture soon.

I also want to add that probably 4 days ago I lowered the temperature in my aquarium after I finished treating ich (from 86 to 80 degrees) and it stormed heavily for about 2 days after. Could this have triggered her to produce eggs? If it is a girl that is.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I was only able to get one photo in before my camera battery died.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

The cory was a bit worse today so I decided to begin Epsom salt bath treatments. I am unfortunately unable to quarantine right now as I am using all of my spare tanks and heaters for my new fish. I did a 1tsp/gal dilution and allowed the cory to soak for 20 minutes. I am keeping it inside a breeder box so that I can keep a better eye on it.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Keep an eye for any sign of fuzz or other swelling... I honestly don't have any experience with cories.. Try the parent board under freshwater. Someone is bound to have a lot more info there.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

It has since died, thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Eek! D: Sorry to hear  Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------

